
More than 1 in 10 tests voided – Theranos lawsuit - TravelTechGuy
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/11/explosive-new-details-emerge-in-lawsuit-against-theranos
======
misotaur
Didn`t know Tim Draper is such a lying scumbag,probably made a killing of
Theranos. Same modus operandi as Holmes,lie,lie,lie.

